# Turkey Permits.



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

Well who all got a turkey permit this year? Our group of 4 guys all got one for unitl V. This is the first time this has ever happened usually only one or two of us get one and the rest of us have to hunt the late season which isn't all that bad. This is only the second time I have been drawn in 5 years for a permit. What type of ratios have you guys experienced? Is 2 permits in 5 years about average for the northern part of michigan?


----------



## catalina (Oct 3, 2002)

My son and I have been very fortunate (lucky?) in that we've been turkey hunting for three years and have both drawn permits for the spring hunt each year and fall permits two of three years. We've take three birds between us; 2 in spring and 1 in fall. All of them were in Iosco county.


----------



## smokinjoe (Feb 4, 2003)

My dad and I got our permit for V also. Ours is for the 25th. to the 1st. This is the first time we have got them for the same time period in ten years. We even tried the partner apps. in the past with no luck. Hopefully all this snow is not putting a hurtin on them. Good luck


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

really not sure how the draw works on turkey my second year to apply for the spring hunt and i recieved the second hunt. my wife has applied the last two years and has drawn a blank along with two others in my family. i have done it online and applied at the store and does not seam to matter/ hunting alcona county


----------



## yellowdog (Dec 28, 2004)

im really p.o. This is the 6th year in a row my father and I have been denied, an early season permit. Who do you have to know to get a permit in this state. I would really like to know how they divy up the permits. Every year my father and I apply as partners, maybe that is the problem. I dont know, I just think its rediculous.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

I have been turkey hunting for lets see!!!!!!! this will be my 16 season. Out of those 16 seasons I was denied once. This year I thought there was no way I was going to pull a permit because they change my unit so much. But I was wrong.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Just got off the phone at lunch and locked up my turkey woods. Hopefully this snow will melt and I can get out soon and scout it. and look for some sheds at the same time. We had a large flock in there at the end of Muzzle loader season. I counted 35 birds in one flock. There were several decent Toms with 7-8" beards. More iteresting were the 2 with 10-12" beards. I hope they stick around when the flock breaks up here soon. My 1st priority is getting one in for my son. Then I will worry about my bird. May be a double header..that would be cool! "ready? on 3... 1,2,3" BANG!!!!


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

yellowdog said:


> im really p.o. This is the 6th year in a row my father and I have been denied, an early season permit. Who do you have to know to get a permit in this state. I would really like to know how they divy up the permits. Every year my father and I apply as partners, maybe that is the problem. I dont know, I just think its rediculous.



I dont think the buddy thing is the problem. probably just the area and season. I use the buddy every year with a friend and the wife uses it every year with her friend and we have never been denied. Wife gets first season, I get second and daughter gets the tag over the counter! I get to go out all 3 !!!!!! Yeah....it rocks!


----------



## Bookmaker (Oct 3, 2003)

I`ve been turkey hunting for about 10yrs and only been denied once. I hunt montcalm county on privete land. I also put in for my permit on the first day.
The longer you wait the less chance you have.
Good luck to all! 
And above all just enjoy your time outdoors in the spring. Its a great place to be.


----------



## Fishbum2 (Jan 15, 2005)

Third year I've applied for H. I had to go ZZ the first year, second I did the early season second week (21 lb, 10" beard) and this year I got the first week.
All my buds got the ZZ hunt...I must be real lucky.


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

I got one again this year and for the first time my wife got one also.


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

wildcoy73 said:


> r i have done it online and applied at the store and does not seam to matter/ hunting alcona county


For a nominal fee of course :lol: ........m


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

> The longer you wait the less chance you have.


That is not correct. Your odds are not affected by the date when you apply. You have just as good a chance a drawing a tag applying on Jan 1 vs Jan 31.

Yellowdog, The key to getting a tag each year is to study the quota's and number of applicants for each hunt unit and hunt period. This data is available from the DNR. Some units have low license quota's and a high number of applicants, hence it is hard to draw a tag. Other units like ZZ and hunt 234 are never over-subscribed and you'll always get your tag. The later hunt periods always have better odds than the first hunt. If you apply for the 1st hunt first choice and 2nd hunt 2nd choice for most general licenses, your odds are tough and your second choice is a waste. In most general hunt units, the first hunt and second hunt periods are taken by people who make the first or the 2nd hunt their first choice. Hint, try picking the 2nd or 3rd hunt period as your first choice. You are always better off to make your 2nd choice a late hunt period. Private land or 234 are also a good use of a second choice. If you do this, your odds will increase.


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 6, 2003)

My Dad and I , and my buddy all got the 1st hunt for unit V also! I think I got the 1st hunt for only the 2nd time in 8 years. There may have been more permits for unit V than usual, 1600 seems like a lot of permits, but I could be wrong, I haven't checked last years guide.


----------



## Old Hunter (Jan 21, 2002)

EdB, you may be correct about ZZ but that is Private Land so you better have a place to hunt.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

This is the first time I have ever applied. My son and I both recieved notification that we were drawn for the first hunt in Alpena this year. <----<<<


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

this is my 11th year applying for a permit and my dad has tried for like double that and finally we drew a second season tag. we both applied on the last day and went on the same party. also the 1st season was our first choice and the second season was our second so there goes that theory. I just dont know how to hunt early turkeys being as Ive never had the chance. lol


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

My father and I both pulled a turkey permit this year. First time for us both to have one. I have been turkey hunting for four yrs and denied once do to an error in my application. Now I do all of my applications on line to make sure they are done right. My father is already coming up with charges for his muzzle loader. Boy are we going to have fun in the woods this spring. 

Good Luck to All who were successful, 
fulldraw


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

I am fortunate to have a family farm down in Branch county so I got the guaranteed ZZ again. I'm two for two on this tag. Hopefully the success continues


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

I got first hunt unit "H" Roscommon. I've gotton this tag3-4 years now and have taken (2) toms here. Hopefully, this year will hold a nice long beard for me!


----------

